# Additives for MP soap



## Bret (Aug 27, 2007)

I've never made soap before and just ordered some SFIC Goats Milk base today. I'm planning on adding fragrance, but can I add something like ground oatmeal too? What about adding honey? What additives are safe to add to MP soap? And when do you add them?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2007)

My rule of thumb is you can add most anything that will not spoil to M&P. Honey & oats are great! I put my additives in last. Stir, stir, stir untill it begins to thicken (so everything will stay mixed) before you pour. If you pour to hot/thin, some additives will float, while others will sink.


----------



## Bret (Aug 27, 2007)

I think I'll try just a little bit of ground oatmeal to start with. Thanks!


----------

